# Shower Window



## jrr02005 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm doing a tile shower that will have an exterior window in it and it's time to install the window. I tiled the portion of the rough opening in which the window will sit, everything is sealed and the window is ready to go in. I was talking to a buddy a while back about this and he was saying that he doesn't even screw the window in, just shim, use your low expansion foam, and then install interior trim or caulk. What do you guys think about this?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

The only way I would not mechanically fasten the window would be if there where stops installed inside and outside. Pressure and wind is a funny thing, the last call I would want to get is " Excuse me Gene, my husband slammed the bathroom door and the window landed on Fido in the backyard" GMOD


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I know some guys claim to do it that way. I'm a bit more anal; I like 'em truly fastened.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Actually the very last place I would install a window is in a shower, 
fastened or not.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

Why would someone not want to fasten the window? I mean it only takes a minute.:no:


----------



## jrr02005 (Dec 10, 2009)

genecarp said:


> The only way I would not mechanically fasten the window would be if there where stops installed inside and outside. Pressure and wind is a funny thing,



Yeah pressure differences was my biggest concern. There are stops on the outside so it couldn't get sucked out, but it could potentially blow in. The reason I was asking you guys is because the window doesn't have pre-drilled holes so i was entertaining the thought.



> Actually the very last place I would install a window is in a shower,
> fastened or not.


I agree, but the HO wanted one.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

No question, screw it. I mean use a mechanical fastener.

It's very common to have a window in a shower up here. I don't tile the RO, never liked the look.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*man///*



jrr02005 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm doing a tile shower that will have an exterior window in it and it's time to install the window. I tiled the portion of the rough opening in which the window will sit, everything is sealed and the window is ready to go in. I was talking to a buddy a while back about this and he was saying that he doesn't even screw the window in, just shim, use your low expansion foam, and then install interior trim or caulk. What do you guys think about this?


 
Are you out of your mind...

you want my opinion..... here it is..." I think you are not QUALIFIED to do a professional job".... thats what I think....you want the truth.. you got it :thumbsup: all wrong and fly by night.. shoddy workmanship ideas .. educate yourslef....come on,,!!! 


B.


----------



## jrr02005 (Dec 10, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Are you out of your mind...
> 
> you want my opinion..... here it is..." I think you are not QUALIFIED to do a professional job".... thats what I think....you want the truth.. you got it :thumbsup: all wrong and fly by night.. shoddy workmanship ideas .. educate yourslef....come on,,!!!
> 
> ...



Yup, guess I'm just some idiot hack, I didn't post a thread about the subject because i was skeptical of the idea or anything.:thumbsup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*my point is.....*

why are you asking then.....


B.


----------



## jrr02005 (Dec 10, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> why are you asking then.....
> 
> 
> B.



Because I didn't know. Like everything else the industry is evolving, new materials and new products come out all the time. Maybe there is a new adhesive foam that works great for things like this that I didn't know about. I've never put a window in this way but since it was coming from a somewhat reputable source I figured i would ask you all. I was pretty much expecting what I got (even your reply to an extent) but since I wasn't sure, I asked, thats just the way i work.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Jeez Brian, lighten up. Heck, sometimes I almost listen to _your_ ideas. :laughing::shifty:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Easy boys, no reason to get ugly, GMOD


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*No gmod...*

won't happen... and no offense to the post.. . but questions like this.... I am sure you all know what I am saying... I understand there are times that there are new circumstances that come up.. and I understand and I mean no disrespect to you Jrr:notworthy OK

I see it on here more than I like.. If they would just come out and say " I have never had this situation...yada.yada..yada.. " and "whats the best solution" just be upfront with us.. thats all I am saying.. and JRR.. I apologize to you for being so harsh.... I hope you understand why.. but please.... educate yourself before you experiment on a customer...understand how to do it write... This is a professional forum..  99% of my posts are GIVING information or comments...some of which are not well recieved:laughing: but thats ok:thumbsup: and 1% are questions.... and did I mention I am old....:laughing: and crabby:laughing::jester: 

my apologies JJR.:notworthy

B.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I've got another question. If you have everything tiled up all around the RO how are you going to finish it off to the interior? Is the window tight enough not to use trim? Just trying to picture it. 

I just had my nightly Xanax so I won't go off on ya. :laughing:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

lol brian, someone piss in your cheerios today?

I personally would fasten it, I just redid our bathroom here at the house last winter. I took out the old sashes, the frame was in good shape. I replaced the blind stops with Azek stops and had a custom made privacy thermopane glass panel made up. It lets in lots of light but is completely sealed outside, I have stops on the inside which is tile backer and tile, azek on the outside, it's going nowhere. I personally don't like windows in showers but I didn't want to patch the 3/4x8 cedar siding on the outside and have a lot less daylight in our bathroom.


----------



## SAH (May 6, 2010)

LOL @ Brian


----------



## MikeGC (Dec 6, 2008)

It took longer to post your question and follow the responses than it would to put fasteners in the window. 

I cant think of a reason not to other than sheer laziness. 

Certainly there is no good reason not to fasten a window including a lack of predrilled holes. 

I also have not heard of installing finish materials like tile into a window opening before the window is installed. 

WTF is the deal?

What do I think about it?


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Brian, you must not know the power of good caulk!
It is pretty strong though. 

All these guys from Connecticut are complete idiots! :whistling


----------



## FLGC (Jul 16, 2008)

*opportunity lost...*

If remodeling a bath would be the best opportunity to get rid of the window filling in the opening for one row of glass block below the precast header or a narrow fixed window (tempered for sure) below the wood header. Of course you would have to install a vent fan if one is not present.


----------

